# Search Over - The Final Book



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The old lags on the forum will recall my other collecting passion; books and maps on the Witwatersrand goldfields published between 1886 and 1901 - strange I know if anyone is REALLY interested why let me know off forum.

Anyway .... I had a bit of a Mexican standoff with a bookseller .... it lasted almost 2 years before I gave in and paid his price









He contacted me today .... he has THE book .... the ONLY ONE I haven't got ... it is the first one that has come up for sale in at least the last 10 years I have been collecting these books.

I have bought it .... for the price of a decent watch







... but these books are a real passion for me ... I might have the only complete collection in private hands







although just to have them is not the reason I have them .. if that makes any sense.

I have decided to supplement the rare technical books with books written by and on the main characters (Rhodes, Barnato, Robinson, Cohen, Fitzpatrick, Jameson, Kruger etc) and the ordinary people and adventurers that passed in and out of the of the drama that was the Witwatersrand during those years ... thankfully these are not so rare and can often be bought for a few pounds









Sadly the only things written about the tens of thousands of Africans whose sweat and blood realised the dreams of the "Rand Lords" are a few Colonial Office reports on the shortage of labour and vaious helath issues. I have been in the fortunate position of having spoken to an elderley African whose grandfather passed down to him the oral history of these times from an African perspective, that was an honour in itself.

Anyway enough of my beer induced rambling .... I HAVE GOT THE BUGGER


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done, John









I remember the saga of "the missing book" Must make me an "Old Lag"









Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done John!







Enjoy it to the full.









There ain't no pockets in shrounds.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations.







I remember the "Mexican standoff".


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This old lag sends hearty congrats John, nice one mate...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Bugger ...... one more that has surfaced ..... I didn't know this existed









Look at the price









http://newbibliophile.ammonet-services.com...&dealer_id=1058

From the description it sounds as if there has been a reprint done at some point, haven't been able to find one though


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Oh dear.

Your enthusiasm slightly dented quite early?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The only other info I can find:



> Bellairs (Kenneth Fearington) THE WITWATERSRANDT GOLDFIELDS: A Trip to Johannesburg and Back, 59 pp., green cloth, Facsimile reprint, The State Library Reprints No. 35 (Originally published 1889), Pretoria, 1968. R100


Not sure what it means though


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> The only other info I can find:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do







.... have you got a link











Mrcrowley said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Your enthusiasm slightly dented quite early?


Yes







I think $27 a page might have something to do with it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > The only other info I can find:
> ...


The question is though John, would you rather pay that much out on a watch which you later on might sell ( probably at a loss) or this book which you would most likely keep


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The question is though John, would you rather pay that much out on a watch which you later on might sell ( probably at a loss) or this book which you would most likely keep


I would rather pay 100 Rands for the re-print and think about it for a while


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > The question is though John, would you rather pay that much out on a watch which you later on might sell ( probably at a loss) or this book which you would most likely keep
> ...


Good idea


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> The only other info I can find:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found it, thanks Rich


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

You're welcome


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

John,

You have to buy the original. You know it. I know it. 

In the schema of things, this is not much money .... buy it.... and then post a picture of your collection.

I love these old books and manuscripts.









Cheers

Paul


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> John,
> 
> You have to buy the original. You know it. I know it.
> 
> ...


Agree.


----------

